# ISO Ford 1700 4wd front axle parts



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am looking for a couple of front axle parts for my Ford 1700 4wd CUT. 

New or used 

Coupler:
SBA398380020 joint Assy. 

SBA326240240 drive pinion

Please reply if you might know where I can purchase these items..... 

TIA

Ted


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ted,

Welcome to the tractor forum

Messick's (click on their ad at top of page) can provide both of these parts new: 
SBA398380020 ($725)
SBA326240240 ($682)

Alternatively, go to tractorhouse.com. In their "dismantled machine" section they have 31 ea Ford 1700's listed in salvage. A number of them are 4WD.

Good luck.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, I was told that owning a Compact Utility Tractor was "code" for the cost of parts are going to cost you four times what it should...... I am beginning to believe it. 
I have a friend that has a 1950 model tractor and parts are cheap and plentiful. 
My tractor is a 1980 model and parts are crazy expensive.... If you can even find any, yet I see those compact Ford tractors everywhere. 
Both tractors parts are made in China now days, lol.

I am surprised there aren't more aftermarket parts being made for these tractors.

To buy a new compact tractor costs as much, if not more, than a new vehicle..... And they're not even street legal....

Thanks sixbales for your assistance, no one in the entire US has used pinion shafts.... Several want me to buy the entire used differential to get the shaft I need.
I did find the new joint / coupler for 270.00 on E-bay. 

Times are changing I guess. 

Seems like tractors are a rich man's toy now days.....

Rant / Vent over


----------



## bmx_lar (May 25, 2015)

I'm on the hunt for that pinion for my 1500 as well. I'm debating taking the good one to a machine shop and just having them make one. I did find a used one at West kentucky tractor, but they wanted $1200 for the whole hub assembly.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Go to google and check for tractor salvage yards nationally. I finally found one.
I paid 700.00. 

I did check I having a pinion shaft made at a machine shop, it was
Going to cost 1100.00 dollars.

Also watch eBay.


----------

